# Tesla Suppliers?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So, without turning this into a financial advice forum, what are some of the Tesla suppliers that might see significant growth as Tesla continues to ramp production? I know they are now using Intel chips but Intel is so big that I doubt their association with Tesla will be that influential in their success or failure. What else can people think of?

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If I wanted to take some long shots that might pay off big, I'd look into the companies that supply materials needed for the cells. Battery production is going to skyrocket in the next several years, and it's not just due to Tesla.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> If I wanted to take some long shots that might pay off big, I'd look into the companies that supply materials needed for the cells. Battery production is going to skyrocket in the next several years, and it's not just due to Tesla.


Any idea of the names of some of those companies?

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Any idea of the names of some of those companies?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=companies+that+supply+materials+for+batteries


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and the battery producers themselves. 
I just came across a headline yesterday saying EVs have now become the biggest worldwide demand of lithium ion batteries (where previously it was small electronics).


----------

